# QUE - Queste Communications



## greggles (1 February 2018)

Couldn't find a thread on QUE, so I thought I'd start one.

I noticed a large jump in price today from 4.8c to 7.4c but there have been no announcements from the company since 24 January. Not sure why the share price increase occurred, but I'm sure all will be revealed soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

greggles said:


> Couldn't find a thread on QUE, so I thought I'd start one.
> 
> I noticed a large jump in price today from 4.8c to 7.4c



and that was 2018

*Queste Communications Limited (QUE) *is an _Australian company which focuses on investments, including investments in listed securities, unlisted securities and real estate held for development and resale through its subsidiary Orion Equities Limited (OEQ). Company operates in two segments: Investments and Corporate._

Market Cap $1.8million.  Averaging one trade a month, if that.


----------

